# aménagé



## Franduttore

Comment on peut traduire ce mot en italien, si on est dans le language de l'immobilier?
Une maison aménagée 
Una casa ...... ?


----------



## Necsus

Benvenut@ in WRF!
_(Completamente) ristrutturata_, direi.


----------



## Franduttore

je suis pas trop sur que ça peut aller...
significa proprio ristrutturata? del resto non abbiamo altre idee...forse equipaggiata?


----------



## Necsus

Be', parlando di case, per _amenager_ questo suggerisce anche il Garzanti:
*1* sistemare; ristrutturare: _— un appartement_, ristrutturare un appartamento // _— une cuisine en salle à manger_, trasformare una cucina in sala da pranzo // _— un bureau_, attrezzare un ufficio.

Altrimenti dovresti fornire più contesto...


----------



## Corsicum

Suivant le contexte _aménagée_ peut signifier _équipée_ ?
Une maison bien aménagée = une maison confortable=bien équipée 
_Una casa *attrezzata*_
*Maison équipée: una casa attrezzata, accessibile, domotica*
http://www.traitdunion.org/index.php?cat=1&sez=2&ssez=2&arg=146

Une maison est aménagée ou agencée en fonction d’un besoin :Pour une famille nombreuse, pour une profession libérale, pour une résidence principale ou secondaire. Aménager un _bureau _en _chambre_ c’est différent. 
________________________________________

Pour une maison meublée proposée à la location :
_*Arredamento*=aménagement _
_Cette maison bien aménagée…_
_La casa ha degli *arredamenti*… _
_Prestiti Mobili e arredamento_
http://www.findomestic.it/finanziamenti/crediti_mobili.html
Voir aussi pour équipée : _Un particolare di questo appartamento e’ di essere *apparecchiato* con la lavatrice. _


----------



## Franduttore

Oui...le problème c'est quan il y a pas de contexte...moi j'ai pas de contexte...


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas, implicitement en français, pour une offre chez  un agent immobilier, à la vente comme à la location, une _maison aménagée_ est une maison qui dispose de tous les _aménagement pour être habitée_, il ne manque que les meubles…..
Une proposition : _*Casa abitabile ( *__da subito*)*_


----------

